# Custom build R3



## yuranthegreat (Apr 22, 2012)

Wanted to build a SRAM force level bike for the longest time and decided on the R3 frame.









Its a 54 cm with cages, pedals, and computers comes in at a hair over 15lbs with the easton wheels. I have a set of Mavic R-Sys that I will need to get a cassette on for races that will take it under.

cant wait to hit the roads and get tons of miles on it!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice, I just picked up the same frame last week (size 51). I'm slapping some Zipp 101s, a Selle Italia Superflow saddle, FSA handle bars and a Rotor 3D+ crank on it and I'm hoping that puts me around 14.5 to 15 lbs as well.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Very nice. Congrats. I hope to have mine soon ....


----------



## RAFIUDEEN (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice which lbs did u get it from


----------

